# She wants to be a model



## shaqspear

I am not sure that this is the good place to post this, my friend here on the pictures want to try becoming a model, I will do some better pictures with her and a book in a couple of days but she wanted to know your thoughts about her as members of a photo community. She wants to do fashion and lingerie photoshoots.


----------



## Vtec44

Modelmayhem.com is probably more appropriate for her.


----------



## e.rose

Vtec44 said:


> Modelmayhem.com is probably more appropriate for her.



I second this.

And these look like snapshots she took with a low-res cellphone camera to send to her boyfriend.

Sexting, I believe it's called.


----------



## bigtwinky

MTVision said:


> You can't barely make out her face.



can't barely?  I dunno, wasn't looking at her face.  Too distracted by the cabinet in the bathroom.


----------



## e.rose

MTVision said:


> Probably the wrong site for what ur trying to do. Better take some better pics of her tho. You can't barely make out her face.



You can if you click the images...


----------



## vtf

Creepy!
IBTL


----------



## MTVision

e.rose said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the wrong site for what ur trying to do. Better take some better pics of her tho. You can't barely make out her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can if you click the images...
Click to expand...


Now I see...I was on my iPhone before and it wouldn't let me click on the picture.  




bigtwinky said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't barely make out her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't barely?  I dunno, wasn't looking at her face.  Too distracted by the cabinet in the bathroom.
Click to expand...


Can't barely - yup people make mistakes while typing on a phone! :lmao:


----------



## shaqspear

MTVision said:


> Probably the wrong site for what ur trying to do. Better take some better pics of her tho. You can't barely make out her face.



Yes I will take better pics soon.


----------



## shaqspear

vtf said:


> Creepy!
> IBTL



Why ?


----------



## bigtwinky

MTVision said:


> can't barely?  I dunno, wasn't looking at her face.  Too distracted by the cabinet in the bathroom.


Can't barely - yup people make mistakes while typing on a phone! :lmao:[/QUOTE]

This is the age of the internetz, mistaeks are nowt allowened


----------



## shaqspear

e.rose said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modelmayhem.com is probably more appropriate for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second this.
> 
> And hese look like snapshots she took with a low-res cellphone camera to send to her boyfriend.
> 
> Sexting, I believe it's called.
Click to expand...


Believe me this is not sexting she is just an aspiring model trying to know if maybe she can try her luck in this business.


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modelmayhem.com is probably more appropriate for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second this.
> 
> And hese look like snapshots she took with a low-res cellphone camera to send to her boyfriend.
> 
> Sexting, I believe it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me this is not sexting she is just an aspiring model trying to know if maybe she can try her luck in this business.
Click to expand...


It LOOKS like sexting.

That should answer your question about how good her modeling is right now.

Will she NEVER make it?  That's not up to me to decide, but as she stands, she'll get a couple of free shoots with some creepy GWC's (Guy with camera) who will probably try to sleep with her and that's about it.

Standing in the bathroom in front of a low-quality camera making "do me" faces in your underwear doth not a model make.


----------



## bigtwinky

It all has to do with attitude in front of the camera and if she can "work it".
Modeling can be very hard work and is WAY more than just a pretty face.

As suggested, create a profile on model mayhem, start getting local horny photogs to take some craptastic pictures, learn to work the camera, get a portfolio, move on from there.


----------



## e.rose

I stand corrected.

That would be the "Do me duckie style!" face.

She's totally got ducklips happening...


----------



## Derrel

Don't be a hater, emily rose...she's hot....or "hawt"...there's room for more than one hawt girl in the world...so you can retract your claws...the world needs more sexting models...and more models for female escort services, out-call services, and massage ladies....so, c'mon Eeeee, give this cellphone pic hawttie a chance, mmmkay>??>


----------



## shaqspear

e.rose said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second this.
> 
> And hese look like snapshots she took with a low-res cellphone camera to send to her boyfriend.
> 
> Sexting, I believe it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me this is not sexting she is just an aspiring model trying to know if maybe she can try her luck in this business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It LOOKS like sexting.
> 
> That should answer your question about how good her modeling is right now.
> 
> Will she NEVER make it?  That's not up to me to decide, but as she stands, she'll get a couple of free shoots with some creepy GWC's (Guy with camera) who will probably try to sleep with her and that's about it.
> 
> Standing in the bathroom in front of a low-quality camera making "do me" faces in your underwear doth not a model make.
Click to expand...


Ok miss Rose I will then be back in a couple of days with some pics I will took of her and show you something better than that.


----------



## shaqspear

bigtwinky said:


> It all has to do with attitude in front of the camera and if she can "work it".
> Modeling can be very hard work and is WAY more than just a pretty face.
> 
> As suggested, create a profile on model mayhem, start getting local horny photogs to take some craptastic pictures, learn to work the camera, get a portfolio, move on from there.



Ok


----------



## bigtwinky

Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.


----------



## e.rose

Derrel said:


> Don't be a hater, emily rose...she's hot....or "hawt"...there's room for more than one hawt girl in the world...so you can retract your claws...the world needs more sexting models...and more models for female escort services, out-call services, and massage ladies....so, c'mon Eeeee, give this cellphone pic hawttie a chance, mmmkay>??>



You're right.  I'm sowy.


----------



## shaqspear

Derrel said:


> Don't be a hater, emily rose...she's hot....or "hawt"...there's room for more than one hawt girl in the world...so you can retract your claws...the world needs more sexting models...and more models for female escort services, out-call services, and massage ladies....so, c'mon Eeeee, give this cellphone pic hawttie a chance, mmmkay>??>



funny ^^


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

5ext3rs gonna 5eckst, h8ers gonna h8


----------



## e.rose

bigtwinky said:


> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.



You WOULD find white cabinets arousing you dirty, dirty man.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm not really sure what I'm implying by that... but let's go with it anyway.  :lmao:


----------



## bigtwinky

Derrel said:


> Don't be a hater, emily rose...she's hot....or "hawt"...there's room for more than one hawt girl in the world...so you can retract your claws...the world needs more sexting models...and more models for female escort services, out-call services, and massage ladies....so, c'mon Eeeee, give this cellphone pic hawttie a chance, mmmkay>??>



Ah Derrel, how I have missed thee.  Good to see your sarcasm still lurks on TPF


----------



## bigtwinky

e.rose said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WOULD find white cabinets arousing you dirty, dirty man.
Click to expand...


Hellz yeah.  They are so clean and white, just calling for some dirt and filth... the juxtaposition of dirty and clean... and then towels to clean it all up.
Mmmmm...


----------



## e.rose

bigtwinky said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WOULD find white cabinets arousing you dirty, dirty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hellz yeah.  They are so clean and white, just calling for some dirt and filth... the juxtaposition of dirty and clean... and then towels to clean it all up.
> Mmmmm...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjhoward

OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread.  Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'?  If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself?  I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.


----------



## e.rose

mjhoward said:


> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread.  *Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'?*  If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself?  I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.



I was wondering the same thing, but I already assumed this ^^^ was the case.


----------



## bigtwinky

mjhoward said:


> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread.  Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'?  If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself?  I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.



Great points.
But this is a photography forum, she is not a photographer.  So posting as "a friend" who is a photographer will help get better responses... obviously.
I have a friend who is really annoying and posts nonsense... just a friend...really...it's not me...


----------



## shaqspear

bigtwinky said:


> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.



I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.


----------



## bigtwinky

e.rose said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> You WOULD find white cabinets arousing you dirty, dirty man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellz yeah.  They are so clean and white, just calling for some dirt and filth... the juxtaposition of dirty and clean... and then towels to clean it all up.
> Mmmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's all ya got?  Ouch.  Guess I'll go play with my own white cabinet then.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

shaqspear said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels? I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.
Click to expand...


Define "bad"?


----------



## bigtwinky

shaqspear said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.
Click to expand...


Think of it this way... without all this "intervention", this post wouldn't of stayed top 5 for the last 20 minutes


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.
Click to expand...


Could you clarify?

Are you stating that you'd better laugh rather than "stooping to our level" and retorting?

Or are you stating that you'd better laugh rather than being as bad of photographers as all of us here?

Because I'm fairly certain Big Twinky can kick that image's @$$ from here to Ireland and back again in his sleep....





bigtwinky said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hellz yeah.  They are so clean and white, just calling for some dirt and filth... the juxtaposition of dirty and clean... and then towels to clean it all up.
> Mmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all ya got?  Ouch.  Guess I'll go play with my own white cabinet then.
Click to expand...


I don't HAVE white cabinets.


----------



## shaqspear

mjhoward said:


> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread.  Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'?  If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself?  I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.



It's simple we live in France in a little town where everyone knows everyone and she wants to be a model but she is also shy to try her luck so she told me to post some photos on an american forum, but she is not good in english neither do I ^^and damn it was a really bad idea to join this one all I see is negativity and hate.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

shaqspear said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread. Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'? If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself? I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple we live in France in a little town where everyone knows everyone and she wants to be a model but she is also shy to try her luck so she told me to post some photos on an american forum, but she is not good in english neither do I ^^and damn it was a really bad idea to join this one all I see is negativity and hate.
Click to expand...


She's shy, but lets people show her sexts on the internet?

_Oh geez_


----------



## bigtwinky

shaqspear said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread.  Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'?  If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself?  I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple we live in France in a little town where everyone knows everyone and she wants to be a model but she is also shy to try her luck so she told me to post some photos on an american forum, but she is not good in english neither do I ^^and damn it was a really bad idea to join this one all I see is negativity and hate.
Click to expand...


Si elle veut, je parle francais. 

It's all in good fun.  I don't consider this hate and negativity.  Maybe total juvenile attitudes, but nothing with ill intent.


----------



## shaqspear

Quentin_Moyer said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels? I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "bad"?
Click to expand...


mean, mocker


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

Welcome to TPF, mon ami.


----------



## shaqspear

bigtwinky said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Can you please include the same bathroom white cabinet with random selection of towels?  I find them oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better laugh than be bad as all of you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of it this way... without all this "intervention", this post wouldn't of stayed top 5 for the last 20 minutes
Click to expand...


Right


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> and damn it was a really bad idea to join this one all I see is negativity and hate.



There's a difference between truth and hate.

Truth:  She REALLY needs to work at modeling if she wants to be a model.

Don't like it?

Well... that's not our fault... but that's the cold hard truth.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

This isn't a modeling forum, though.


----------



## vtf

I hope she's 18


----------



## shaqspear

Quentin_Moyer said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you JUST joined and the only posts you've made so far have been to this thread. Are you the one in the pics and acting like you're her 'friend'? If not, then when didnt SHE just sign up on here and ask herself? I would think that an aspiring model would have the gumption to face any constructive criticism herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple we live in France in a little town where everyone knows everyone and she wants to be a model but she is also shy to try her luck so she told me to post some photos on an american forum, but she is not good in english neither do I ^^and damn it was a really bad idea to join this one all I see is negativity and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's shy, but lets people show her sexts on the internet?
> 
> _Oh geez_
Click to expand...


Women complexity ...


----------



## bigtwinky

vtf said:


> I hope she's 18



Doesnt matter, she is french.  Things are different in the land of love


----------



## shaqspear

Quentin_Moyer said:


> Welcome to TPF, mon ami.



Merci


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

vtf said:


> I hope she's 18


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## shaqspear

vtf said:


> I hope she's 18



Yes don't worry


----------



## vtf

*But men are all the same world around*! Inappropriate thread!


----------



## MTVision

My "friend" wants to be a model too!!!


----------



## shaqspear

MTVision said:


> My "friend" wants to be a model too!!!


----------



## Overread

This thread is going to be 10 pages by the time I return in the morning


----------



## HomelessBoy

She can be a pornstar... maybe it's less complicated.


----------



## vtf

Scwhetty is always slow getting to his favorite threads.


----------



## e.rose

vtf said:


> Scwhetty is always slow getting to his favorite threads.



Yeah, anyway... where *is* he?  

Off being a photographer?

Psh.  Who DOES that?


----------



## Stradawhovious

vtf said:


> Scwhetty is always slow getting to his favorite threads.



Maybe he just hasn't finished..... um....... "reading" the OP.


----------



## shaqspear

HomelessBoy said:


> She can be a pornstar... maybe it's less complicated.



Sure but ... no ^^


----------



## mishele

Are you guys sexting again w/ out me!!!!!


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> Are you guys sexting again w/ out me!!!!!



I sexted you earlier.

You just didn't respond.

Not gonna lie... I'm a little hurt.


----------



## RauschPhotography

mishele said:


> Are you guys sexting again w/ out me!!!!!




Sorry, I couldn't wait! Don't worry, we promise not to finish without you Mish! Bwahahahaha


----------



## mishele

Wow.......I'm feelin all the love from the sexy ladies!!!!!!
Emily.........**** girl give me another chance!!! I got new pictures!!


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> Wow.......I'm feelin all the love from the sexy ladies!!!!!!
> Emily.........**** girl give me another chance!!! I got new pictures!!



I feel another "girls of TFP" thread coming on....


----------



## shaqspear

ok this thread is going somewhere it wasn't suppose to go ...


----------



## MWC2

All I could think when I opened this thread was "oh I am so happy to see I'm not the only one that sends their DH sexting pics when I want/need something"  lol

I hope he remembers to bring home milk.


----------



## vtf

mishele said:


> Are you guys sexting again w/ out me!!!!!



Sorry, can't reach phone at moment.


----------



## shaqspear

MWC2 said:


> All I could think when I opened this thread was "oh I am so happy to see I'm not the only one that sends their DH sexting pics when I want/need something"  lol
> 
> I hope he remembers to bring home milk.



Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?


----------



## vtf

shaqspear said:


> ok this thread is going somewhere it wasn't suppose to go ...



Shows you how things can really get out of hand on the internet.


----------



## shaqspear

vtf said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok this thread is going somewhere it wasn't suppose to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you how things can really get out of hand on the internet.
Click to expand...


Oh no this is not about internet.


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> MWC2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I could think when I opened this thread was "oh I am so happy to see I'm not the only one that sends their DH sexting pics when I want/need something"  lol
> 
> I hope he remembers to bring home milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
Click to expand...


She's saying the same thing I was.

She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.


----------



## shaqspear

e.rose said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWC2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I could think when I opened this thread was "oh I am so happy to see I'm not the only one that sends their DH sexting pics when I want/need something"  lol
> 
> I hope he remembers to bring home milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
Click to expand...


Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.


----------



## mishele

How dare you say that about sweet Emily!!!!


----------



## vtf

shaqspear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
Click to expand...



**cough** **cough** troll **cough** **cough**


----------



## shaqspear

These are dirty pictures I took with my old cell phone.


----------



## MTVision

shaqspear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
Click to expand...



This is what a model looks like modeling bra and panties
http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/thimeg/alexandria_mills_hot_girl_featured_0.jpg




vs. your picture and this picture 








The first picture is a real model really modeling.  Your picture and the other one are sexting pictures.  "Dirty" pictures sent by phone to someone.  Dirty is subjective - maybe you could say sexy instead of dirty....


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
Click to expand...


How is it that every time there's a thread like this... I can say the same thing as a DOZEN OTHER PEOPLE... and *I* get stuck with all the blame?  *NEVER FAILS.*



::AHEM::

Dear sir...

I see a dirty picture...

BECAUSE SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE'S PROPOSITIONING SOMEONE FOR SEX WITH THESE PICTURES.

kthanxbye.





mishele said:


> How dare you say that about sweet Emily!!!!



:bigangel:



vtf said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> **cough** **cough** troll **cough** **cough**
Click to expand...


SHH!  Quiet you! :greendev:


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> These are dirty pictures I took with my old cell phone.


----------



## e.rose

MTVision said:


> maybe you could say sexy instead of dirty....



I prefer it dirty.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




EDIT:

Ah dammit, for some reason I thought it was Mish that posted the quoted text above.


----------



## adversus

shaqspear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I really don't understand what you mean can you explain better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't call it "dirty", I'd call it "suggestive".  But more to the point of this thread:

1.  Can she make it as a model? Anybody can make it as a model if they apply themselves and takes is seriously.  Posting here isn't going to give you (or her) any insight or definitive answer.

2.  There are much better places for her to go (modelmayem is one) rather than one tailored to photographers

3.  Would I shoot her? Sure.  But I think people can be sexy and beautiful in all shapes and sizes, so the fact that she's skinny and fit doesn't really matter to me


----------



## MTVision

shaqspear said:


> These are dirty pictures I took with my old cell phone.



Y are those ^^^^ dirty pictures exactly?? Dirty isn't a insult - a dirty picture is a picture of someone with little or no clothes on in a sexual pose/position.


----------



## shaqspear

e.rose said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that every time there's a thread like this... I can say the same thing as a DOZEN OTHER PEOPLE... and *I* get stuck with all the blame?  *NEVER FAILS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ::AHEM::
> 
> Dear sir...
> 
> I see a dirty picture...
> 
> BECAUSE SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE'S PROPOSITIONING SOMEONE FOR SEX WITH THESE PICTURES.
> 
> kthanxbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bigangel:
> 
> 
> 
> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> **cough** **cough** troll **cough** **cough**
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHH!  Quiet you! :greendev:
Click to expand...


You focused only on one aspect so allow me to do the same.


----------



## MWC2

It doesn't take a dirty mind to see this as a "sexting" picture. She's standing in her bathroom, taking a picture of herself in her underwear with what seems to be a camera phone making what she thinks men think is a sexy come and get me face. All this "photo" does is show that she doesn't think very highly of herself and needs people to validate her looks (ohhh yes you can be a model, look how sexy you are) or she made a very bad choice thinking she could trust someone with a private photo of herself.

 Either way, the photo looks cheap (as it sexting quality), doesn't do her justice and she needs to clean the crap off the top of her bathroom cabinet and clean her mirror.


----------



## shaqspear

adversus said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it "dirty", I'd call it "suggestive".  But more to the point of this thread:
> 
> 1.  Can she make it as a model? Anybody can make it as a model if they apply themselves and takes is seriously.  Posting here isn't going to give you (or her) any insight or definitive answer.
> 
> 2.  There are much better places for her to go (modelmayem is one) rather than one tailored to photographers
> 
> 3.  Would I shoot her? Sure.  But I think people can be sexy and beautiful in all shapes and sizes, so the fact that she's skinny and fit doesn't really matter to me
Click to expand...


Thank you for the answer.


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> You focused only on one aspect so allow me to do the same.



Oh.  I'm sorry.  I didn't realize there was more to the picture.

All I saw was a "do me" face and a girl in her underwear sticking her butt out a little too far whist leaning against a cabinet.

Please... explain to me what other aspects of her "modeling" I overlooked...


----------



## vtf

shaqspear said:


> I am not sure that this is the good place to post this, my friend here on the pictures want to try becoming a model, I will do some better pictures with her and a book in a couple of days *but she wanted to know your thoughts about her *as members of a photo community. She wants to do fashion and lingerie photoshoots.



I think you are getting it plain as day.


----------



## vtf

e.rose said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You focused only on one aspect so allow me to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I'm sorry. I didn't realize there was more to the picture.
> 
> All I saw was a "do me" face and a girl in her underwear sticking her butt out a little too far *whist* leaning against a cabinet.
> 
> Please... explain to me what other aspects of her "modeling" I overlooked...
Click to expand...


Been hanging with the Brits lately huh!


----------



## shaqspear

MWC2 said:


> It doesn't take a dirty mind to see this as a "sexting" picture. She's standing in her bathroom, taking a picture of herself in her underwear with what seems to be a camera phone making what she thinks men think is a sexy come and get me face. All this "photo" does is show that she doesn't think very highly of herself and needs people to validate her looks (ohhh yes you can be a model, look how sexy you are) or she made a very bad choice thinking she could trust someone with a private photo of herself.
> 
> Either way, the photo looks cheap (as it sexting quality), doesn't do her justice and she needs to clean the crap off the top of her bathroom cabinet and clean her mirror.



As i said before it was not a good choice these pics and I will come back in a couple of days with pics I will took of her with a better camera.


----------



## mishele

LOL 
I don't know......it looks like she put a lot of thought into the shot!!


----------



## Josh66

Where are the new and improved photos that we were promised?  


edit
Nevermind.  I thought it had already been a couple days - I didn't notice that this thread was started today...  I thought with 6 pages it would be at least a day or two old...


----------



## e.rose

vtf said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You focused only on one aspect so allow me to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I'm sorry. I didn't realize there was more to the picture.
> 
> All I saw was a "do me" face and a girl in her underwear sticking her butt out a little too far *whist* leaning against a cabinet.
> 
> Please... explain to me what other aspects of her "modeling" I overlooked...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been hanging with the Brits lately huh!
Click to expand...


Started a new birth control recently...

I may be a little feisty due to confused hormones...


----------



## e.rose

shaqspear said:


> As i said before it was not a good choice these pics and I will come back in a couple of days with pics I will took of her with a better camera.



A better camera isn't going to make a difference if she still models the same way.


----------



## mishele

We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!



I vote VTF.


----------



## shaqspear

e.rose said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As i said before it was not a good choice these pics and I will come back in a couple of days with pics I will took of her with a better camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A better camera isn't going to make a difference if she still models the same way.
Click to expand...


No with other type of photos too sorry


----------



## mishele

e.rose said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote VTF.
Click to expand...


Lets go.......get it done!!


----------



## adversus

mishele said:


> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!



I'd do it, but no number of stacked UV filters will protect my lens from THAT much filth.


----------



## bigtwinky

I leave to go eat some pizza pockets and you guys turned this thread into something...amazing!


----------



## vtf

adversus said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying the same thing I was.
> 
> She looks like she's modeling for a dirty picture to send to someone via picture message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you see it as a dirty picture because you have a dirty mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it "dirty", I'd call it "suggestive". But more to the point of this thread:
> 
> 1. Can she make it as a model? Anybody can make it as a model if they apply themselves and takes is seriously. Posting here isn't going to give you (or her) any insight or definitive answer.
> 
> 2. There are much better places for her to go (modelmayem is one) rather than one tailored to photographers
> 
> 3. Would I shoot her? Sure. But I think people can be sexy and beautiful in all shapes and sizes, so the fact that she's skinny and fit doesn't really matter to me
Click to expand...


You missed the porn "duck face" or is it duck lips?


----------



## shaqspear

I thought about posting my own pics of animals, landscapes etc... but don't think it's a good idea now lol


----------



## vtf

e.rose said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote VTF.
Click to expand...


You are into pain?


----------



## bigtwinky

no no...please do!!  hahaha


----------



## shaqspear

bigtwinky said:


> I leave to go eat some pizza pockets and you guys turned this thread into something...amazing!



yes all that for that... ^^


----------



## e.rose

I SEXT 4 U!







Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

You're welcome.

I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.


----------



## e.rose

vtf said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote VTF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are into pain?
Click to expand...


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## 412 Burgh

this is like a book to read all the pages, the middle is definitely the climax. until the mod comes in and locks it, that will be the "falling actions"


----------



## mjhoward

vtf said:


> You missed the porn "duck face" or is it duck lips?



"Duck lips" would make this a NSFW thread! :lmao:


----------



## mjhoward

e.rose said:


> I SEXT FOR YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.



e.rose, does your shirt say F**K - A -PAL?!??! How appropriate for this thread


----------



## shaqspear

mjhoward said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the porn "duck face" or is it duck lips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Duck lips" would make this a NSFW thread! :lmao:
Click to expand...


This thread also help me improve my english so what means NSFW?


----------



## e.rose

mjhoward said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SEXT FOR YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose, does your shirt say F**K - A -PAL?!??! How appropriate for this thread
Click to expand...


    

No... it says "Dutch-A-Palooza" :lmao:

It's from college... Our mascot was the "Flying Dutchman".

It was a cheap rip off of the Fighting Irish, made to look like a ridiculous dutchman.


----------



## MWC2

e.rose said:


> I SEXT 4 U!



Darn it, I've been sexting totally wrong.  I forgot to make the face.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

Can we stop the sexting? I'm starting to get a phoner.


----------



## adversus

e.rose said:


> I SEXT 4 U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.



It's the Christmas lights that makes it classy!


----------



## e.rose

Awww, avatars iz broken?


----------



## shaqspear

Ok good news for you it's 4am here so time to sleep a little bit but I think I will be back .... too bad


----------



## MWC2

e.rose said:


> Awww, avatars iz broken?



Your awesomeness broke the avatar!


----------



## vtf

I feel like a congressman.


----------



## e.rose

MWC2 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, avatars iz broken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your awesomeness broke the avatar!
Click to expand...


It did not approve of my sexting.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

If there's phone sex...and sexting... is phone sex oral sext?


----------



## adversus

I tried to send my wife a picture of my man-meat but the picture exceeded my data cap.  Sigh.


----------



## e.rose

adversus said:


> I tried to send my wife a picture of my man-meat but the picture exceeded my data cap.  Sigh.



Sorta like how my awesome setxing picture broke my avatar box?


----------



## MWC2

vtf said:
			
		

> I feel like a congressman.



Love the duck face!

I will say you are all braver than me, my 38 year old face is not posting any non edited photo of myself.  lol


----------



## Trever1t

lol, can't believe I just read 8 pages...

She's got potential (talking about the original post) but she needs a better setting, pose. I assume that by now you understand how her pose and uh wardrobe make her look a bit uh...less than classy...sexy, sure but not too classy. Have her posing in something less revealing (oh my god, did I just really say that?) and try again!


----------



## e.rose

vtf said:


> I feel like a congressman.




YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

  



SEEEEEEEEXXXXXXTIIIIIIIIIING!  :lmao:


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

vtf, where's the backwards flat brim?


----------



## e.rose

Quentin_Moyer said:


> vtf, where's the backwards flat brim?



He's not classy enough for that.


----------



## vtf

MWC2 said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a congressman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the duck face!
> 
> I will say you are all braver than me, my 38 year old face is not posting any non edited photo of myself. lol
Click to expand...


I've lost 30 pounds in the past 6 months, best photoshop plugin I ever paid for.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

Me right now.

Yes, that is what happens upon receiving a sext.


----------



## mishele

For you Emily!!!!!!!


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> For you Emily!!!!!!!



WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

SEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXTIIIIIIIIIING!  :heart:


----------



## joealcantar

So what happened to the lingerie images the model wanted?
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Scoody

She does not want to be a model too bad if all she can come up with are photos like this.


----------



## vtf

e.rose said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you Emily!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> SEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXTIIIIIIIIIING!  :heart:
Click to expand...


Does it really count with shirts on?


----------



## mishele

LOL Do you want me to get banned?!


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> LOL Do you want me to get banned?!



I'm not nearly as concerned about being banned as I am if my husband were to find out I posted a shirtless picture online.


----------



## vtf

e.rose said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Do you want me to get banned?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as concerned about being banned as I am if my husband were to find out I posted a shirtless picture online.
Click to expand...


Wives are just as vicious.:er:


----------



## MWC2

e.rose said:
			
		

> I'm not nearly as concerned about being banned as I am if my husband were to find out I posted a shirtless picture online.



Or someone might right click and save it, and 6 months later you'll find it on a photography form in a thread called "my friend wants to be a model."


----------



## e.rose

MWC2 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as concerned about being banned as I am if my husband were to find out I posted a shirtless picture online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or someone might right click and save it, and 6 months later you'll find it on a photography form in a thread called "my friend wants to be a model."
Click to expand...




WIN.


----------



## mishele

This thread needs K.......lol


----------



## MissCream

Wow what a fantastic thread, I literally loled for about 30 seconds straight at whoever said phoner.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

I hope the OP doesn't feel cyber bullied by all the sexts :lmao:


----------



## quiddity

e.rose said:


> I SEXT 4 U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.



I edited your image with some leet PP ... hope you don't mind


----------



## e.rose

quiddity said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SEXT 4 U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken LITERALLY seconds ago.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I know you're all SOOOOOO incredibly turned on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited your image with some leet PP ... hope you don't mind
Click to expand...


Sh*t, I look FANTASTIC!  My boobs grew like... 25 SIZES!  AWESOME!


----------



## mishele

E........you do have nice titties.


----------



## adversus

I feel it's important to point out, for the education of the women folk, that guys like boobs no matter the size.  Small boobs are still boobs.


----------



## mishele

Boobage size does matter in the real world...........lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!



Just for you.
http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af86/sonny52296/weird-guy-with-guns.jpg



Come git some.


----------



## adversus

mishele said:


> Boobage size does matter in the real world...........lol



Boobs are boobs.  Sure, some might be nicer than others, but that's like saying one diamond is prettier than the next.  They're both still diamonds.  

I'm also on painkillers, I normally don't talk about boobs to random people on a public forum.


----------



## adversus

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you.
> http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af86/sonny52296/weird-guy-with-guns.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Come git some.
Click to expand...


The plastic Guitar Hero controller makes it classy.


----------



## vtf

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a guy sexting shot in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you.
> http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af86/sonny52296/weird-guy-with-guns.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Come git some.
Click to expand...


I don't feel so bad. :lmao:


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

How much WIN can you pack into a single thread????


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Amazing the stuff that happens while I'm sleeping :lmao:

I still can't get over the OP's chosen screen name considering the level of his english...


----------



## MTVision

I was wondering who was going to mention the OP's screen name!! LOL!


----------



## Derrel

His screen name is shaqspear, which I took to be a word play on "Shaq's peer", as in, a guy who might be really,really tall, like Shaq. Or really,really BIG, like Shaq. Or a really,really HORRIBLE free-throw shooter, like Shaq. Or maybe a terrible,terrible movie actor, like Shaq. I figured maybe the OP has delusions of grandeur, like, you know, Shaq!!!! That he is like, one of Shaq's peers....

[errr...were you thinking of something else, cloudy???] lol

SHaq + photo - Google Search


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Shakespeare, William. Author, playwright, poet, whatever.

What can I say, I read but I don't watch sports.

Maybe the OP will come back and let us know


----------



## shaqspear

Trever1t said:


> lol, can't believe I just read 8 pages...
> 
> She's got potential (talking about the original post) but she needs a better setting, pose. I assume that by now you understand how her pose and uh wardrobe make her look a bit uh...less than classy...sexy, sure but not too classy. Have her posing in something less revealing (oh my god, did I just really say that?) and try again!



Lol thank you for and I will send better pics soon.


----------



## shaqspear

c.cloudwalker said:


> Shakespeare, William. Author, playwright, poet, whatever.
> 
> What can I say, I read but I don't watch sports.
> 
> Maybe the OP will come back and let us know



It is a little mix of shaquille o'neal and shakespeare


----------



## c.cloudwalker

shaqspear said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakespeare, William. Author, playwright, poet, whatever.
> 
> What can I say, I read but I don't watch sports.
> 
> Maybe the OP will come back and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little mix of shaquille o'neal and shakespeare
Click to expand...



:lmao:


Comme on dit en France, OK!


----------



## RauschPhotography

shaqspear said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakespeare, William. Author, playwright, poet, whatever.
> 
> What can I say, I read but I don't watch sports.
> 
> Maybe the OP will come back and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little mix of shaquille o'neal and shakespeare
Click to expand...


Hrm.. in what ways would Shaq and Shakespeare combine, that's my question..


----------



## Dao

I think this type thread is the main reason I join TPF.  I am canceling my DirectTV ....  Who need DirectTV when you have TPF.


----------



## Stradawhovious

RauschPhotography said:


> Hrm.. in what ways would Shaq and Shakespeare combine, that's my question..



Apparently you have never seen the movie "Steel".

It was a theatrical masterpiece.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Stradawhovious said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm.. in what ways would Shaq and Shakespeare combine, that's my question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you have never seen the movie "Steel".
> 
> It was a theatrical masterpiece.
Click to expand...


Oh god... really?! :lmao:


----------



## ulrichsd

RauschPhotography said:


> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakespeare, William. Author, playwright, poet, whatever.
> 
> What can I say, I read but I don't watch sports.
> 
> Maybe the OP will come back and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little mix of shaquille o'neal and shakespeare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hrm.. in what ways would Shaq and Shakespeare combine, that's my question..
Click to expand...



Well, they are both authors.  The comparisons between "Othello" and "Shaq and the Beanstalk" are well known


----------



## RauschPhotography

ulrichsd said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaqspear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little mix of shaquille o'neal and shakespeare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm.. in what ways would Shaq and Shakespeare combine, that's my question..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they are both authors.  The comparisons between "Othello" and "Shaq and the Beanstalk" are well known
Click to expand...


Does Kazaam make an appearance in that story?


----------



## johnh2005

Hey guys, my friend wants to be a model too.  Anyone want to help her?
http://i.imgur.com/HacuH.jpg


----------



## RauschPhotography

Myspace angles=instant model!


----------



## johnh2005

RauschPhotography said:


> Myspace angles=instant model!



Well, I see the "portrait" was done well.  It drew your eye to the face and away from the rest of the photo.  I guess the "myspace angle" worked here.  Take a closer look at the (w)hole shot...


----------



## RauschPhotography

johnh2005 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myspace angles=instant model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see the "portrait" was done well.  It drew your eye to the face and away from the rest of the photo.  I guess the "myspace angle" worked here.  Take a closer look at the (w)hole shot...
Click to expand...


OH GOD.


----------



## MTVision

johnh2005 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myspace angles=instant model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see the "portrait" was done well.  It drew your eye to the face and away from the rest of the photo.  I guess the "myspace angle" worked here.  Take a closer look at the (w)hole shot...
Click to expand...


Shoulda flushed b4 taking a picture! UGH!


----------



## Meekminx

I love this thread. I was very happy to see it not locked yet!  

That picture was floating around the other forums I frequent...took some people a long time to notice the worst part of it. EW, right? 

Shaq- Your friend has potential if she wants to be a model but she will need to really work hard. She should look into ModelMayhem and try to take a few acting classes. There's a whole big side of modelling that natural looks can only get you so far. I wish her luck.


----------



## KmH

12 pages? I looked at part of page one, and skipped to here.


----------



## Stradawhovious

KmH said:


> 12 pages? I looked at part of page one, and skipped to here.



You really didn't miss anything.

Really.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Heres a test for your aspiring model, put her in heavy clothing and see if anyone thinks she is hot then. Its easy to get guys attention when you put a chick into a pose with a slutty "do me" face and a thong on. Hell, you even got most of the girls attention on here. Its not telling you anything though. You probably gave Derrel some mahogany. Put her in a sweater and cargo pants and you may come to the conclusion that shes got a butter face.


----------



## shaqspear

Meekminx said:


> I love this thread. I was very happy to see it not locked yet!
> 
> That picture was floating around the other forums I frequent...took some people a long time to notice the worst part of it. EW, right?
> 
> Shaq- Your friend has potential if she wants to be a model but she will need to really work hard. She should look into ModelMayhem and try to take a few acting classes. There's a whole big side of modelling that natural looks can only get you so far. I wish her luck.



Thank you for the advice.


----------



## shaqspear

Stradawhovious said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 pages? I looked at part of page one, and skipped to here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really didn't miss anything.
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...


Yes really


----------



## shaqspear

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Heres a test for your aspiring model, put her in heavy clothing and see if anyone thinks she is hot then. Its easy to get guys attention when you put a chick into a pose with a slutty "do me" face and a thong on. Hell, you even got most of the girls attention on here. Its not telling you anything though. You probably gave Derrel some mahogany. Put her in a sweater and cargo pants and you may come to the conclusion that shes got a butter face.



I don't think she cares about being hot or not but yes the pictures I have shown don't give her the best credit. We will come back with something better.


----------



## mickmac

johnh2005 said:


> Hey guys, my friend wants to be a model too.  Anyone want to help her?
> http://i.imgur.com/HacuH.jpg



Damn those Germans and their kinky poo sexts


----------



## Overread

Moving to Off-topic because the topic has gone way out of hand and away from the original intent. If the OP wishes a new thread may be made to return to the original topic 

Also I would like to remind people that TPF operates a policy of not allowing any embedded photos that are considered NSFW *not safe for work) .I've cleaned out the embedded images into links (I just hope you've all posted your own photos only! )


----------



## NikonME

Derrel said:


> Don't be a hater, emily rose...she's hot....or "hawt"...there's room for more than one hawt girl in the world...so you can retract your claws...the world needs more sexting models...and more models for female escort services, out-call services, and massage ladies....so, c'mon Eeeee, give this cellphone pic hawttie a chance, mmmkay>??>



Derrel is just pleased to see the photos in portrait orientation!


----------



## Formatted

You can't make this stuff up. Best thread ever


----------



## PhotoFinish

What is going on with this thread? And how has it been stretched out for twelve pages?:meh:


----------



## Forkie

12 pages to answer the OP's original question, which was, basically, "Am I HOT or NOT?"!


----------



## paul85224

I love women who pose in bathrooms with bathtowels that don't match.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This thread delivers


----------



## Brenna26

I don't know what to say but I wouldn't sext that to my man  lolololol she might be able to pull off a gig lingerie modeling at a massage parlor <3


----------

